# Antenas espirales cónicas



## Arnaldo (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola a todos, busco información sobre *antenas espirales cónicas* para alta frecuencia (ganancia, patrón de radiación, polarización, etc ).

Si alguien me puede ayudar tal vez con un link o un comentario le agradecería mucho.

Gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 12, 2006)

Hola Arnaldo, te mando una pagina sobre antenas, suerte un saludo
http://www.todoantenas.cl/


----------



## Arnaldo (Abr 12, 2006)

Gracias por la respuesta, esa página ya la había revisado antes pero no encuentro muchos datos técnicos.

Gracias por atención, si tienes otro link...

Nos vemos cuídate..


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 18, 2006)

Hola otra vez, no he oido, ese tipo de antenas, aqui tienes otra pagina sobre antenas ,suerte saludos 

http://espanol.geocities.com/elradioaficionado/antenas/antenas05.htm#5/8


----------

